# Reflective tape



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

There are some many different kinds of tape out there. I was wondering what you guys would recommend?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Most of the 3M stuff is good, if you want the best, look for SOLAS tape (means Safety Of Life At Sea, check ebay). It's expensive but it's pretty supposedly incredible.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

moonedzx9 said:


> There are some many different kinds of tape out there. I was wondering what you guys would recommend?


I use the reflective tape that's sold for trailers, etc.

D.O.T. approved; readily available anyplace that sells trailer/camper supplies; four 16" tape strips enough to do multiple bikes; $8 to $9 at Walmart.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

moonedzx9 said:


> There are some many different kinds of tape out there. I was wondering what you guys would recommend?


How much do you need? I have a roll of 5/8" yellow reflective tape that I will never get through. PM me and I can mail you a handful of 9" strips (cut to fit in an envelope).

Don't worry, I run uglypads.com so people willingly give me their address everyday.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The sea tape sounds interesting. Need something on the new bar bag.

Thought about the 3-M and commercial tape and realized I have a sort of comparison.

The liteweights on the spokes are 3-M and the DOT truck-trailer reflective tape is on forks, stays and fender. The short video of side and angle visibility used the Handicam's own light to fire them (about what a flashlight would do and you can see it against the white brick wall at one point). Visibility in car lights is NOT shown. Relative reflectiveness and visibility of the two tapes and two bike headlights of and three Planet Bike Superflashes, is. (This older version of the bar light has a lot of glare.)

http://img249.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pcap0001

My asssesment is that the liteweights compare well with the red and white commercial tape on the forks, stays, and fender and with actual lights. The new tail lights I now use are brighter. The light weights are a lot smaller in area but as bright. The cheap bell bag's reflective stripes work very well (self destructed 6 months after this) but the Trek wedgie (now retired), has gray reflective stripes that may as well be non-reflective. Pitiful.

Hope this helps,

Brian

PS: Check out Commuter Boy's and Mechbegon's reflective gear in the "Another Commuter Thread About Lights", thread.

PPS: Kathryn got the wrong liteweights for the new wheels so I have 6 per wheel, but they are longer. On the errand bike they are on every spoke The commercial stuff on the errand/commuter I have the length of the rear stays and 90% of the front rack's 1/2 x 1" Al front supports covered on the front and side. The trash can panniers have white commercial tape forward and red to the rear. I have never videoed it. Some changes are in the works for both bikes, so I may get some of the marine stuff and take another look with the Handicam..


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I use SOLAS and Reflexite.

The SOLAS is very flexible, but if you think you might want to ever remove it, place a layer of electrical tape down first, that stuff sticks!

The Reflexite is brighter than the SOLAS, but not quite as flexible, though I still got it to mount well to my fenders and crank arms.

I've got the SOLAS (White) on the inside of my rims and on some frame tubes and I put the red Reflexite on the rear of my fenders and rack and the yellow relfexite on my crank arms. I also picked up some white Reflexite for my headtube.

Both are pretty sweet, but doing it again I'd probably go all Reflexite.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I was looking at some reflective tape at my LBS and a small roll was 25-40$!!! I had to do a double-take thinking it must have been 2.50$, what's the deal?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

No LBS I checked with even carried it, nor did the saftey supply place I occasionally buy stuff from. Internet doesn`t help much either for some reason, so I guess we just have to bite the bullet. I ended up buying a big roll of white Reflexite from Identitape and sold a little bit at my cost + actual shipping through RBR commuter forum. I still have some left. If somebody else wants any, give a holler- I`d have to look, but I think it worked out to 0.78 per foot plus roughly $5 for the small flat rate shipping box. And a helpful tip if anyone else orders from Identitape is try to find enough goodies to reach the cutoff point (I think it was $50) that they slap on PITA to fill small orders. Maybe you can use some other cool goodies they offer for sale? They aren`t really evil b*stards, but small orders will definitely cost you.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

My LBS only carries the light weight tape and it's $15 a roll.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I got 2 8"x11" sheets of 3M Engineer grade reflective white tape from ebay for under $5 shipped. The seller added some free random strips of red, orange and white reflective tape as well. I added a ton of reflective patches on my bike and helmet, and see have a full sheet left over, as well as most of the strips. The 3M tape is very flexible and easy to cut, plus it's very bright.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the Reflexite V82 from here: http://www.night-gear.com/reflective-v82-conspicuity-tape-by-reflexite-539 This is their 10-year tape. It comes in colors and they *don't* have a minimum purchase, unlike IdentiTape (plus you get V82, which is higher-grade and longer-life than V92). They also sell V82 in 2-inch width as DOT reflective tape, in either colorless or red/colorless alternating.

V82 has high reflectivity similar to 3M Diamond Grade, but it's not nearly as thick and stiff, so it doesn't try to peel itself off curved surfaces like Diamond Grade does.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got Trimbrite Trailblazer tape it comes in a 2"x18" strip and can easily cover one set of fenders with a little left over. It is some of the brightest non SOLAS tape I have ever used/seen.

I'd also try to get some on your wheels especially if you have aero wheels, I alternated between white and red and really helps to be seen.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I found MechBgon's post in the 'Another Thread About Commuting Lights' attitude changing. The importance of our safety warrrants a more than just a link to it. So here is an abstract with the reflective bits (Thanks go to mechBgon):



mechBgon said:


> *Front:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*Just put a bunch of 3M tape on my bike*

It's pretty good but damn that Reflexite looks great. In the middle pic it looks like the bike was painted with reflective paint. Got me thinking, is there such a thing?


----------



## Ziemas (Apr 11, 2005)

I get mine from a sign maker. It's highly reflective and comes in sheets of many different colors that can be cut to size.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a roll of red and a roll of white reflective tape from the automotive section of walmart. I think it's Duck branded. On a previous commuter I got some really stiff stuff from Lowes that I had to zip-tie onto the stays of my bike as well as some neon green reflective stickers from REI. The neon green stuff didn't stick all that well and a few pieces fell off after awhile.

I haven't yet put the walmart tape on the new commuter. Good to see someone else talking about putting electrical tape underneath that stuff so the permanent super-adhesive doesn't destroy the bike's paint job. I was planning to do just that. The red stuff will go on the stays/fender and the white on the fork legs. I might put patches of white reflective tape on the crankarms so provide a bit of rotating/blinking (as my legs eclipse the tape) motion effect from the side.

I have a glow-in-the-dark frame, so right now I'm not so concerned with putting tons of reflective tape on it. I'll wait to see how helpful the glowing effect is before I decide on that. I also have a rope light to twist around the frame (it has a couple blink settings) and it has worked well for me on my previous commuter bike.

I'll also be adding a Magicshine rear blinkie to my MS headlight. I've got a 6mAh battery for commuting, and for my short commute it'll be able to power both lights for several days pretty easily.


----------



## snoskier16 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have to preface this by saying that I work for Reflexite. 

The reflective tape market is filled with great products that us cyclists can utilize. For maximum brightness in all weather conditions, always use prismatic tape like most products from Reflexite. Many don't realize it, but when glass bead reflective tape (typically looks like a matte white color) gets wet it no longer reflects light!

Reflexite tape is much more flexible and significantly thinner than 3M Diamond Grade and because of that it tends to suit the curves of bikes better. 

I can go on and on about the specs of reflective tape so if anybody has questions just let me know.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

These are highly reflective. I use the strips on the back of my boots and the dots on my helmet. They are multi-layer and really light up when they get hit by headlights.
Nathan - Reflective Dots & Dashes Stick-ons Yellow
Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance


----------

